# Sonic Diplomat Batting Against Breast Cancer



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Some photos and video from teh event... over $100 000 was raised for Breast Cancer!

Watch out for the flying bra...

YouTube - ‪Sonic Diplomat - Bow at High Dough Bra Toss‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‪Sonic Diplomat - Stillborn‬&lrm;

photos


----------

